# Brother and Sister 2 year old Goldens looking to be rehomed - Wichita,KS



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

bumping up


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are these dogs still available? I posted on Facebook and then realized the post was a couple weeks old, so I deleted it. There is a definite demand for golden retrievers needing to be rescued in the Kansas City area.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out - the link was forwarded to me by my sister since she knows the person who posted this. I did not even look at the date. 

I will check and find out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've checked for updates through the link you provided but haven't seen anything posted in some time.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, me neither. I e-mailed the person who posted it on FB and she just replied, that she has no idea if the dogs are still available for rehoming. But she gave me a name and phone number, if anybody is interested. 
David at 316-347-4264


----------

